

Unladen Follow (a tool to cut the fat out of your Twitter stream) - danilocampos
http://www.unladenfollow.com/

======
dochtman
I wonder if this correctly calculates what tweets I get to see (replying to
someone I also follow). Also, would be nice if it also showed retweets in the
table.

~~~
apike
If you analyze your current follow list it will represent exactly the tweets
you see including the appropriate replies. In the "look up a user" mode, it
will exclude all replies due to API limitations.

------
dreyfiz
This is a great tool! Measuring your Tweet load in Scoble units is brilliant.
I'm unfollowing my top 4. I can't bear to unfollow #5, @gapingvoid at 150
tweets/week. After that, the next 4 are going, and #10 @mike_ftw gets to stay
with his 82 tweets. Not bad at all, I feel like this is really going to help
me focus on the neglected long tail of people I follow who don't tweet 20+
times a day.

~~~
danilocampos
Hugh McLeod is a sad, insecure, self-obsessed man of such vacuous character as
to inspire immediate depression. Really, ubfollow him too.

~~~
dreyfiz
Tch. Sorry you feel that way. I like his stuff.

~~~
danilocampos
Sure, I understand. For me, there's only so much empty retweeting of blind
praise, along with brittle, white knuckle cries of "douchebag" against anyone
with the temerity ever to express disagreement, that I'm able to stomach. Hugh
pretty much blows through a lifetime quota in about a week.

Honestly, I feel so sad for this guy I want to puke and sob and nap all at the
same time. I've never felt more gut wrenching pity for someone I haven't met
not living in abject poverty. He's a useful cautionary tale but not a great
follow.

------
Flenser
What's the difference between a laden and an unladen follow?

~~~
danilocampos
Is it a coconut laden follow?

------
danilocampos
Via this earlier thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1973732>

Good way to objectively measure the obnoxiousness of your stream. Pretty
accurate – the top ten included all the noisy people who I've considered
unfollowing in the past.

